# Accucraft Ruby kit - looking for one



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I finally have the money to purchase an Accucraft Ruby kit and cannot locate one for sale? I saw one at the ECLSTS for $450 but didn't have that much on me at the time. Tried a few vendors online and they don't seem to have them in stock. 

Can anyone pass along any leads for me?

Also, do the kits come with 1/2" cylinders or the smaller ones? How can I tell from the outside packaging what is contained inside?

Thanks.
Ben


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

New stock from Accucraft comes with the 1/2" (large) cylinders. I would think that they should be available, I got one last year at this time no problem. I would TALK with your favorite vendor to see what is up.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We have one in stock.


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the head's up Robby. I sent you an email.


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just joined the live steam club!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By scoobster28 on 02 Apr 2013 08:58 AM 
I just joined the live steam club!










Welcome to the club, Scoobster. Make sure you get a S.A. number now. The day I got my mamod to make a complete circuit of the temporary loop on my garage floor, I went and got the license plate seen below in my signature line. I have more than one live steam loco now!


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice, when I posted a wanted to buy posting on this forum it was deleted for being against forum rules...


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Vinny D on 02 Apr 2013 01:09 PM 
Nice, when I posted a wanted to buy posting on this forum it was deleted for being against forum rules... 

Different phase of the moon!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Vinny D on 02 Apr 2013 01:09 PM 
Nice, when I posted a wanted to buy posting on this forum it was deleted for being against forum rules... Good point! Maybe it's the "wording".


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

No both posts were about the same, models of certain brands were requested.... 
Vinny, I think you irratated a quick draw finger, while Ben got lucky. 

Life ain't fair, it's how you deal with it, that counts. 

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This poster was asking for leads on where he may purchase a product from a dealer. He was also asking a question about the product itself (cylinder size). This doesn't constitute a "want ad" per se. Not the same thing as asking if anyone has an "X" they want to sell. Admittedly a little bit of a gray area, but it's a judgement call like all the rest, and it's guaranteed that not everyone is going to agree with it or be happy with it or think it's "fair." Goes with the territory.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

I know I wasn't born yesterday, but if that's how the game is played....


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I admit I didn't know the rules, but I wasn't trying to play any games either. It won't let me edit my original posts, nor can I see an option to delete it. As such, I don't know how to fix the problem.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robby D on 01 Apr 2013 06:03 PM 
We have one in stock. 

And how is this not a post for sale? All it took for me to get a nasty email was for someone to post that I had something for sale that someone was looking for and I get an email and I had not even seen or knew of the post yet!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By scoobster28 on 03 Apr 2013 06:18 AM 
I admit I didn't know the rules, but I wasn't trying to play any games either. It won't let me edit my original posts, nor can I see an option to delete it. As such, I don't know how to fix the problem.


You have about 30 seconds to use the edit button or it disappears. There is no delete post either. 
I cant believe you had a post removed when you asked where to buy something.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Precisely why I stopped advertising on this site and essentially left. Visit rarely and do not post much. I was advised of rules when I joined over 11 years ago. Paid to advertise and support the site for many many years. Then watched while rules were routinely violated and certain dealers ONLY posted when they had a possible sale. They never offer general posts , or helpful information or technical assistance to the community, just push product through posting .Most posts by certain dealers were nothing but advertisement- while not actually paying to advertise on MLS. For the first few years I just signed an alias- not my name, did not even use a web site address, url, or any other identifier in a feeble attempt to maintain a low dealer profile as directed. Comments about other violators of these site policies to moderators and site owner were ignored. I too got tired of nastygrams and snide back door emails. 
Onward and upward. 

Jonathan 
www.rctrains.com 
Entering our 23rd year of large scale technical support


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

nasty emailNasty? Get real.








I cant believe you had a post removed when you asked where to buy something.He didn't, and it's BECAUSE he didn't that I'm getting a bunch of flack.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By Kovacjr on 03 Apr 2013 06:24 AM 
I cant believe you had a post removed when you asked where to buy something. 



Yes...yes I did. And considering I was looking for product that is not even produced anymore I would have thought it would have been okay...
So now I am just *looking* for said product..


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I just joined the live steam club! 

Wasn't there a 'masterclass' by Tom (Farin?) abut putting the kit together? I know he never finished the articles but it looked very useful if you had a kit. Did anyone keep a .PDF or is it still in the archives?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone keep a .PDF or is it still in the archives?SteveC is working on a PDF and we'll make it available as soon as he finishes it.


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I printed it all in 2009, hole punched it, and put it in a binder. Later, I scanned it as a PDF. It isn't perfect (it shows the punched holes) but it shows everything necessary. I printed out the sections involving putting together the kit, and it sits on the table next to the official instructions. Very helpful. Until the "official" one becomes available I am willing to email it to someone if they shot me an email at BENLMAGGI -at- Hotmail - dot - com.


----------



## jemurrer (May 7, 2013)

I do not have any live steam yet, but was wondering if this kit is something to be as a first, or does anyone recomend a different engine to start with.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Come to Wheelfest in Hamlin, NY on June 1 Joe, 
We'll talk about ways to get started and you can watch a number of locos run. The short answer is a Ruby kit would be an excellent beginning. Roundhouse in England has kits also but a bit more pricey. 
See you there? 
Tom


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I recommend the Billy kit from Roundhouse of England
http://www.roundhouse-eng.com/
because you can buy the kit in 3 stages over time, 1-the chassis, 2-the boiler and fittings and 3- the cab. You don't have to buy it all at once and can spread the cost over some time. When you are finished with the kit, you will know how a steam loco works, you will know how to fix it (although a RH hardly ever needs fixing), and you will have an excellent running loco that can operate on almost any track, even with tight radii. RH has other kits also.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would recommend the Ruby kit. This was the first kit I built and was easy and affordable. Its is a low cost loco to build and runs great. If you get the newer versions they come with the larger cylinders to make it pull better and run a bit slower. In the most recent SITG mag they talk about getting started in LS and the kits that are available for the best buck. Later RJD


----------



## jemurrer (May 7, 2013)

Were are you going to be located at WheelfestTom? I have never been there before. What other things do they have that my interest my wife?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Also to throw into the list of decent starter engine kits is the Regner Emma which is a 040 and is about a grand. They also have a 060 Betty for a couple hundred more, about the same price of the Billy kit.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Posted By jemurrer on 11 May 2013 07:56 PM 
I do not have any live steam yet, but was wondering if this kit is something to be as a first, or does anyone recomend a different engine to start with. 

jemurrer, 
I'm in the same place you are, wanting to get my first steamer soon.

Some things I think may help narrow the options:

- Do you have any preferences in your modeling? Specific prototype, railway, region of the world or time in history? Roundhouse are UK prototype, while Regner is German.

- Do you have a scale you prefer? Regner is 1:22.5, matching the LGB line. Roundhouse is 1:19, based on a two-foot gauge on 32 mm track (though the use of 45 mm gauge seems to be more popular.)

- Do you have a preference for a kit, or a pre-built model? If a kit, what skills / tools do you have? Roundhouse calls for painting and soldering (if a kit.)

- What is your railway like? Do you have gradients, radius limitations, preferences for operations versus letting it run?

- Are there features you care particularly about? Running time, whistle, cylinder drains, water feed to the boiler, type of fuel?

I plan to buy the locomotive I like, rather than one which is easier or cheaper.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

The only thing I dont care for on the Regner engines is the adjustable lubricator. Roundhouse has thiers just right, not so much that it covers the engine in oil and not to little. The Accucrafts I have ran or owned tended to be oil hogs, using way to much and covering the model with it. They are low cost and thus a good way for those on a tight budget to get into live steam. Roundhouse always has, and will remain a top quality model, made right in the UK, not in China and with long term reliablity and parts support. You can get a water refilling kit for them, some can have sight glasses, but really not needed as they are designed for the gas to run out before the boiler. Not so much on some of the Regners. The boiler refilling kit can be added to most any engine. If you want a working Whistle, Regner is about the only entry level game in town with an add on kit. I have one I plan to retro fit to my Roundhouse Lady Anne kit I built. But its not a plug and play option for that brand. I know you have LGB 1100 curves from the chat room, so that will restrict you to smaller 0-4-0 and 0-6-0 engines from most brands. Post up what you like for prototypes ect. I have owned LGB/Aster, Aster, Pearse, Roundhouse, Accucraft, Regner and currently I have a Roundhouse. I was most happy with the quality, but went the kit route due to a tight budget. The soldering is easy, just soft soldering of the body shell. I did mine with a $4 butane pencil torch from Harbor Freight Tools! I used gloss high temp paint on the chassis and smokebox and just normal oil based paint on the body and boiler sleeve. I baked all of it in the oven, just as when I paint HO scale brass trains. The Regner and Ruby kits are prepainted, so just assembly. The Regner easy line engines are osilating cylinder drive, either single cylinder or twin on some. I highly recommend fitting a Summerlands Chuffer to the model when you buy/build it. Makes all the differeance in the world to the exhaust chuff. Cheers Mike


----------



## Malcolm (Aug 3, 2011)

Having several "beginners" live steamers, I would recommend either the Accucraft "Ruby" or the Roundhouse "Sammie", although I lean toward Sammie cause it is a Roundhouse. I built the older Ruby kit in 2004 and the locomotive has given good service over the last nine years. It was relatively easy to build; just some care in setting up the timing and it is a fine running locomotive. I added a Goodall Valve and a pressure gauge to it. It can be seen running in the video (First Link) at about the 1 minute mark.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-nnDSNVZ2o

Roundhouse's Sammie is a 0-4-0T with a North American appearance, similar to a Baldwin,or a Porter although it is a freelance design. It was purchased in 2000 when it was first released and has been an excellent performer for 13 years with no mechanical problems in all those years (Just regular checking for loose screws, lubricating, etc.). When I want to show somebody what Gauge 1 live steam is all about, I run Sammie. It has never failed to perform and is, in my opinion probably the best, relatively inexpensive locomotive to get into the hobby. A water top up system (with water glass) and pressure gauge were added to the basic model as sold. I have kept it in steam for up to 2 hours, adding water, gas, and steam oil as needed (I have found the lubricator holds enough oil for about 45 minutes of running). "It runs like a Roundhouse" and runs better today than ever.

Here is a link to a video featuring Sammie; it can also be seen running in the video above.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmzBNfumCgM

I do not have experience with all beginners live steamers, such as Regner's, but the couple of geared ones I have seen run great.

Best Regards to All,
Malcolm S.


----------



## jemurrer (May 7, 2013)

I am looking at all the different options that are available. I do know that I want to start out with a kit. I like to build things and have the feeling of accomplishment and knowledge f how and what makes it run. So everything that I can find out about live steam i will consider. I don't have a scale that I prefer. My out of box rolling stock is (LGB/USA). SCRATCH built is 1:20.3. So I can go either way there also.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, I built a Ruby kit and really enjoyed it:

Scots Ruby Kit 

Yes, Roundhouse has kits too, but almost 3 times the cost of a Ruby kit!
a Ruby kit can be found for about $470..
(its not much cheaper than a "ready to run" Ruby, but its a small savings,
and putting the kit together is enjoyable) 

While a complete Roundhouse Billy kit will run about....
(im trying to look up prices online..I cant find a single US Roundhouse dealer who lists prices on their webpage!)
But doing a conversion from British pounds to US dollars works out to about $1,300 for a complete Billy kit.
So the Ruby is a *lot* cheaper..
But the nice thing about the Roundhouse kits is that you dont have to buy the complete locomotive in one kit..
they sell the kits in three parts:
Chassis kit
Boiler kit
Body kit
All three kits together will get you a complete Roundhouse locomotive, but if you didnt want
the body, but wanted to build a different locomotive on top of the chassis and boiler,
you would only have to buy two of the three kits..which would save some money..

I have had an idea in the works for a Roundhouse Billy for years! 
haven't bought one yet, but I plan to eventually..

I will have my Ruby running in Hamlin on June 1:

Upstate Steamers 

stop out if you have a chance! 
Scot


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

For the difference in price, by a Ruby #5 and take it apart and put it back together. Bigger boiler, bigger fuel tank, bigger fun. Very reasonably priced check this out. 
http://www.silverstatetrains.com/RUBY-5-LIVE-STEAM-with-pressure-gauge_p_206.html 
Crazy good deal. Runs great too. but.... They ain't no Round House. when I built my Lady Anne and ran it, the scales fell from my eyes. They are not kits but more reasonably priced Round House stuff is here, with prices from a US dealer who I have enjoyed dealing with. 
http://www.thetraindepartment.com/basic-series/ 
Dave


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
could you clarify what "the scales fell from my eyes" means? 
im not getting your meaning there.. 
thanks, 
Scot


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Religious term from Paul, meaning, I could see that which I couldn't see before, the truth became evident, ect. Meaning the Round House kicks Accucrafts butt in a big way when it comes to performance. The burner is quieter, uses less gas, the train runs smoother. I could go on. Sorry for not being clear, 
Best Regards, 
Dave


----------

